# Big-Five-Trainings-Camp



## Pan (6. März 2002)

Hallihallohallöle!

So, da es beim letzten Versuch nicht ganz geklappt hat (schönen Dank auch an Gevatterchen Frost!), hier der erneute Versuch einer gemeinsamen Alpen-Vorbereitungs-Tour:

*Samstag, 09.03.02, Start 11:00 Uhr bei mir.*

*Geplant:*
50-60km (je nach Tagesform) überwiegend auf schlammresistenten Forstwegen mit netten Ausblicken in die umliegende Landschaft des Süntels. Am Ende dürften dann so schicke 800-1000hm zusammengekommen sein... 

*anschl.:* Zusammentreffen des Planungsstabes "Summer Summit" auf dem "Felsenkeller". Hier gibts zwar keine lecker Bedienungen, aber bonforzinöses 

*Streckenführung:*
Pohle-Gut Nienfeld-Süntelbuche-Dachtelfeld-Eulenflucht-Süntelturm-Hohenstein-Totental-Süntelsee-Blutbachtal-Baxmannbaude-Amelungsberg-Langer Jammer (hihihi, *der* Name is Programm!!)-Höllental (mit dem größten nat. Wasserfall Nds.)-Blutbachquelle-Südwehe-Schlammweg-Wurzeltrail-Krackes Ruh´-Pohle

*Bisher dabei:*

Fox02, Rabbit, Rainer, me.

*Zur Teilnahme aufgefordert sind::*

Hattrick, Bischi, Gerrit,...

Natüllich kann auch jeder, der hier nicht namentlich genannt wurde, sich aber dennoch angesprochen fühlt, mitfahren.

Gruß
Pan

P.S.: Ach, Rabbit, nicht vergessen: Magnet (!!!!) und ..........


----------



## Rabbit (6. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *P.S.: Ach, Rabbit, nicht vergessen: Magnet (!!!!) und .......... *


Ja ja, ich weiß! Die DigiCam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (6. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Ja ja, ich weiß! Die DigiCam  *


----------



## Hattrick (6. März 2002)

Samstag 11:00 Uhr bei PAN ist i.o. 
Hmm soll ich sicherheitshalber  eine Ana-Cam mitbringen ? 
Evtl. ist -grete72- auch dabei !


----------



## foxi (6. März 2002)

Gefällt mir gut, vor allen wenn Rabbit fleißig Fotos schießt, denke der Süntel ist von seinen Ausblicken einfach fotogener.
Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht auch wenn möglich in Pohle/Lauenau übernächtigen sollte. Wegen dem wird bestimmt ganz net. Ist da noch ne Möglichkeit vorhanden ?
Da mein Frauchen am WE arbeitet und nur sehr ungern auf Ihr geliebtes Auto verzichtet würde ich mich warscheinlich von nen Bekannten am Samstag hinbringen lassen. Rabbit währ es möglich, das ihr mein Bike und mich am Sonntag dann wieder Richtung Nienburg befördert ? Von den Kilometern ist es glaube ich kein Umweg, würde halt nur etwas länger dauern (mehr Landstrasse)


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Rabbit währ es möglich, das ihr mein Bike und mich am Sonntag dann wieder Richtung Nienburg befördert ?*


Sicher könnten wir dich und dein Bike auch wieder nach Nienburg befördern. Aber ob's erst am Sonntag oder bereits am Samstagabend sein wird hängt stark vom Bischi ab. Wieso hat der hier eigentlich noch nicht gepostet?
Naja, im vertrauen  hat er mir schon zugesagt. Nur hat er sich noch nicht entschieden, ob er denn nun auch dort pennen will, oder bereits Samstagabend wieder heim muß (in diesem Falle müßte er dann fahren, wegen dem  ).
Schauen wir mal, wie Bischis Terminplan aussieht. Ansonsten kannst ja Sonntag auch 'ne kleine Radtour nach Nienburg machen 

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

Also, Platz ist da, auch für 3 Biker...

...it´s your choice!!


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2002)

Sag mal, PAN, schaust Du eigentlich hin und wieder auch mal in dein PM-fach?
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, so habe ich dir gestern 'ne PM geschickt die bis heute unbeantwortet blieb!
Werde mir noch überlegen, wie ich diese Ignoranz strafen werde.
Vielleicht'n Ruppsches ?!


----------



## foxi (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Ansonsten kannst ja Sonntag auch 'ne kleine Radtour nach Nienburg machen Gruß, Harry *


hm, auch eigendlich keine schlechte Idee - muss nur mal sehen ob und wie ich das Gepäck in meinen Rucksack unterkriege 
@Pan: Werde heut Nachmittag mal mit meinen Bekannten sprechen und poste dann heut Abend ob es mit den Übernächtigen klappt. - Meine Regierung  hat die Sache schon genemigt.
PS. Würde gerne meine Entscheidung (mit den Übernächtigen)davon abhängig machen ob unsere Hamburger Jungs auch in Pohle bis Sonntag bleiben - mal sehen


----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Sag mal, PAN, schaust Du eigentlich hin und wieder auch mal in dein PM-fach?
> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, so habe ich dir gestern 'ne PM geschickt die bis heute unbeantwortet blieb!
> Werde mir noch überlegen, wie ich diese Ignoranz strafen werde.
> Vielleicht'n Ruppsches ?!  *



Uupps!

Die mit der Frage wg. Doppelnamen?
Klar gelesen, aber in der Dringlichkeit nicht so hoch eingestuft...
 

Dachte, eine Antwort im persönlichen Gespräch während der Tour (so am Berg, bei einem netten Pläuschen) wird der Bedeutung dieses von Dir völlig zu Recht thematisierten Problems eher gerecht...


----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *PS. Würde gerne meine Entscheidung (mit den Übernächtigen)davon abhängig machen ob unsere Hamburger Jungs auch in Pohle bis Sonntag bleiben - mal sehen *



Machs doch so:

Bringst erstmal Deine volle Campingausrüstung mit.

Bleiben die Jungs vonne Waterkant, bleibste auch - fahrn se, fährste mit...

...macht doch nicht immer alles komplizierter als es ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (7. März 2002)

Tach Männer, 

ist schon irgendwie raus, ob ihr auch am Sonntag die Gegend um Pohle unsicher macht? Mir tun irgendwie ziemlich die Knochen weh, werden den angedachten Marathon vielleicht doch lieber in den Herbst oder ins nächste Jahr schieben. Verzichte dementsprechend wohl auf den Halbmarathon am Sonntag und setze mich dementsprechend aufs Rad. Interviewe gleich noch einen Freund, ob er mit in den wilden Süden fahren würde, aber eben erst am Sonntag. 

Lasst doch mal was von euch hören. Könnte dann auch den Magneten wieder mitnehmen, falls es mit dem Teil Theater gibt. 

Bis denne

Det


----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *ist schon irgendwie raus, ob ihr auch am Sonntag die Gegend um Pohle unsicher macht? *



Denke schon! Ich zumindest...

Wann/wo/was/wieviel wollteste denn biken?


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2002)

Jetzt ist's aber Alan, der alles komplizierter macht 
Erst war vom Biken am Samstag die rede, jetzt auch noch Sonntag?! Wie soll das mein Allerwertester eigentlich aushalten?!
Allerdings habe ich gerade gesehen, daß das Wetter am Sonntag sogar noch besser werden soll als Samstag.
@PAN: Was kostet eigentlich so'n Wochenende bei dir, all inclusiv natürlich? 
Und mit der PM-Frage hast Du natürlich recht, das sollten wir unter vier Augen klären 

Da muß sich der Bischi jetzt aber wohl entscheiden. Entweder Biken *und* übernachten oder alleine in HH hocken bleiben.
Denn so wie sich die Sache angeht werde ich dann wohl auf jeden Fall über Nacht bleiben. Auch, wenn ich dann mit Volker schlafen muß


----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Da muß sich der Bischi jetzt aber wohl entscheiden. Entweder Biken und übernachten oder alleine in HH hocken bleiben.
> Denn so wie sich die Sache angeht werde ich dann wohl auf jeden Fall über Nacht bleiben. Auch, wenn ich dann mit Volker schlafen muß   *



Es geht noch eine Spur komplizierter (falls Bischi nicht nächtigen will):

Du kommst Sa. mit Bischi `ne Runde biken, Bischi düst wieder ab Richtung Norden und dann immer geradeaus.
So. kommt Alan `ne Runde biken und nimmt Dich wieder mit hoch auf Deine Hallig


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Es geht noch eine Spur komplizierter (falls Bischi nicht nächtigen will):...*


Nun mal nicht so schnell jetzt, mein Gehirn arbeitet doch noch mechanisch! 
Was mach ich, wenn Alan dann doch nicht kommt?


----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Was mach ich, wenn Alan dann doch nicht kommt?  *



Hehehe...frach ma Eisenschweinkumpel AUSSIE, wie der das regeln würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (7. März 2002)

Sooo...    um diesem Getratsche hier mal ein schnelles Ende zu bereiten, werd´ ich mihc dann jetzt auch mal zu wort melden.

1. JA !!!  Ich bin dabei

2. JA !!!  Ich übernachte dann auch bei Dir Pan (schlafsack ?)

3. Wo liegt Nienburg ?  Radtour dahin ?  Auto ?

4. Wollt Ihr dann Sonntag auch nochmal los ?

5. Zu der Problematik mit Alan sag´ ich mal nix. Für den Fall dass er am Sonntag kommt, müssten wir ja am Samstag nicht den Abstecher über Harburg machen oder Harry ? 


...


mfg, bischi


----------



## Alan (7. März 2002)

Aaaaalso. Ich ziehe heute Abend noch mal die Laufschuhe an. Wenn meine Hüfte, meine Knie und meine linke Achillessehne das alles völlig klaglos wegstecken, laufe ich Sonntag den Halbmarathon. Bin mir gerade mit meiner Hüfte da nicht so sicher, es ist bestimmt nicht anstebenswert, jeden Abend irgendwelche Sportsalben draufzukleistern. Werde mich morgen entscheiden. Würde wohl auch alleine kommen, der angedachte Freund will Sonntag Radfahren und danach noch 'nen bisschen Laufen.
Platz für ein weiteres Rad wäre im Scenic für die Rückfahrt noch. 
Ich muss aber zu bedenken geben, dass ich seit gut zwei Monaten nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen habe - und auch davor waren gut zwei Monate (Rad-)Pause. 

Den Magneten kann ich natürlich mitbringen - aber so ein kleiner Umweg, der maximal 15 min. kostet... 

Nehmt keine Rücksicht auf mich, wenn ihr am Samstagabend feststellt, dass der Hintern plattgesessen ist und ein Fahren am Sonntag nicht möglich ist, sagt bitte nur Bescheid.

Det


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *5. Zu der Problematik mit Alan sag´ ich mal nix. Für den Fall dass er am Sonntag kommt, müssten wir ja am Samstag nicht den Abstecher über Harburg machen oder Harry ? *


Dazu sag *ich* jetzt mal nichts, nur soviel: PAN wird sicher gerne schon die Tour am Samstag mit Bikecomputer fahren, außerdem vergisst Du die Motivation!
Schließlich geht's dabei ja auch um ein kostenloses


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Ich muss aber zu bedenken geben, dass ich seit gut zwei Monaten nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen habe - und auch davor waren gut zwei Monate (Rad-)Pause. *


Dafür hast Du den Vorteil, am Vortag nicht schon von PAN geschunden worden zu sein 


> *Den Magneten kann ich natürlich mitbringen - aber so ein kleiner Umweg, der maximal 15 min. kostet...
> Nehmt keine Rücksicht auf mich, wenn ihr am Samstagabend feststellt, dass der Hintern plattgesessen ist und ein Fahren am Sonntag nicht möglich ist, sagt bitte nur Bescheid.*


Magnet? -> siehe oben 
Bescheid? Klar, habe ja deine Nummer oder stehst Du nicht auf SMS?


----------



## Bischi (7. März 2002)

wer fährt eigentlich den bully der uns samstag aufn berg bringt ? 

mfg, bischi


----------



## Hattrick (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *wer fährt eigentlich den bully der uns samstag aufn berg bringt ?
> 
> mfg, bischi *



Evtl. werfen die in Springe den Skilift für uns an.  Ups - das wäre dann der Deister nicht der Süntel. Wegen Geb-Feier -Start 11 Uhr !- werde ich am Sonntag nicht dabei sein können  



> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit_
> *Was mach ich, wenn Alan dann doch nicht kommt?*


... dann faxen wir Dich zurück !


----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Wegen Geb-Feier -Start 11 Uhr !- werde ich am Sonntag nicht dabei sein können *



Wir können den Start auch so legen, dass Du beides schaffst, gelle Jungs!!? 

P.S.: Tut mir Leid, dass ich den Termin heute nicht halten konnte...

...aber der Mandant is nu mal König!!


----------



## Hattrick (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Wir können den Start auch so legen, dass Du beides schaffst, gelle Jungs!!?
> ...



ok ab ca 16:30 Uhr werde ich es Sonntag wohl einrichten können  (ps - der Start der Feier ist 11:00 Uhr)

wg Termin: solange es noch dunkel ist, kein Problem bin bis ca. 22:00 erreichbar, dann habe ich Durst - soll ich das kaltgestellte  etwa allein vernichten ?  oder sitzt Du etwa schon im Nachtgewand vor dem PC ?. Meine Tel hast Du ja.


----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *wg Termin: solange es noch dunkel ist, kein Problem bin bis ca. 22:00 erreichbar, dann habe ich Durst - soll ich das kaltgestellte  etwa allein vernichten ?  oder sitzt Du etwa schon im Nachtgewand vor dem PC ?. Meine Tel hast Du ja. *



Naja...man kann auch schon um 6:00 Uhr biken...

 ??? Eigentlich gerne, nur is meine  auf Zwutsch und Papa muß Kiddies  hüten...

Make a call and come  

 is auch in der kleinsten Hütte!! 

P.S.: aber um 23:00 is Schluß mit !!! Spätestens!!!


----------



## Dusteater (7. März 2002)

@ Pan
hey wo liegt den Pohle? Wie weit bis Hameln?
Ich wohne so ca. 20km westlich (NRW) von Hameln. Na Deister kenn ich auch. Fahre ab und zu den E-1 von Bad Nenndorf bis zu uns!
Kann zwar leider Samstag nicht (arbeite im Einzelhandel) aber vielleicht mal Sonntags!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

Hattrick kommt tatsächlich!!!

Altes Haus, bring me the light!!!


----------



## suentelbiker (7. März 2002)

Hallo Pan,
da habt ihr euch ja einiges vorgenommen. Hört sich echt nach Süntel-Highlights an. Viel Spaß! Wir sehen uns in 14 Tagen.
suentelbiker
www.suentel.com


----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

Mach den Jungs mal nicht Bange!!! 

Disponierst Du vielleicht noch um und fährst mit uns!??

Bis denne


----------



## Pan (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Dusteater _
> *@ Pan
> hey wo liegt den Pohle? Wie weit bis Hameln?
> *



Sorry für die etwas verspätete Antwort, aber das  mit Hattrick....

Pohle liegt so ziemlich (von Dir aus gesehen) am andren Ende des Süntels...km-mäßig so 25 km...

Können gerne mal Touren (ob Deister oder Süntel) zuzsammen abcruisen...meld Dich einfach mal bei Interesse!!!

Ach ja, noch ein heißer Tipp (weil näher):

www.hoefingen.net/biker

CU 
Pan


----------



## foxi (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Machs doch so:
> Bringst erstmal Deine volle Campingausrüstung mit.
> Bleiben die Jungs vonne Waterkant, bleibste auch - fahrn se, fährste mit...
> ...macht doch nicht immer alles komplizierter als es ist!!!  *


okidoki...es sei so wie Du sagst 
Habe mir nen Fahrer organiesiert der mich hinbringt.  Wahrscheinliche Ankunftszeit bei Dir so um 9:00-9:30 ok?
@Bischi: Nienburg liegt Luftlinie gesehen genau zwischen Bremen und Hannover etwa 50km Richtung norden von Pohle entfernt. Von Nienburg dann zur A7 (Schwarmstedt) ca. 35KM


----------



## Pan (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Wahrscheinliche Ankunftszeit bei Dir so um 9:00-9:30 ok?
> *



Wolltest Du dem "offiziellen" Tour-Start um 11:00 Uhr noch `ne Aufwärmrunde vorschalten, oder einfach mal wieder reichhaltig frühstücken??!! 

Meinetwegen kannste um die Zeit aufschlagen!!


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2002)

Hi PAN!

Sag bitte nochmal was zur mitzubringenden Campingausrüstung!
Ich denke doch ein Schlafsack wird reichen!
Oder muß ich mir vom ESK-Berlin das aufblasbare Hospitz inkl. Schwestern  borgen, damit ich 'ne weiche Unterlage habe? 

@fox02: Ach ja, Nienburg!!! . Jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen! ich bin schon die ganze Zeit etwas verwirrt, warum Du solche "Probleme" mit An- und Abreise hast. Ich verwechselte das mit Nienstedten, welches ja bekanntlich wohl nicht weiter als ca. 20 km (wenn überhaupt) von Pohle entfernt ist


----------



## Pan (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Sag bitte nochmal was zur mitzubringenden Campingausrüstung!
> *



Schlafsack, Luftmatratze (nur, wenn vorhanden), Pi-Päckchen, Beauty-Case...


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Pi-Päckchen*


 
Wofür das? Damit wir besser im Kreis fahren können (Pi = Kreiskonstante = 3,14...)? 

Oder wofür steht hier Pi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Oder wofür steht hier Pi? *



Nie dem Vaterland gedient, nie an der "Fence-line" den Arsch dafür hingehalten, dass die Bonzen ruhig schlafen können, nie die Faszination über Dir und neben Dir herumsurrender Leuchtspurmunition erlebt???!!!! 

Rabbit,Rabbit, dereinst wirst Du vor Deinem Schöpfer stehen und er wird Dich fragen: "Rabbit, was hast Du gemacht aus Deinem Leben???"

Und dann stehst Du, fürchte ich, ziemlich dumm da  Aber noch ist ja Zeit!!

Zum Kern der Frage: Pi = Abk. für Pionier, also Pionier-Päckchen.

Inhalt: Nadel, Faden, Streichhölzer, Angelhaken,...na ja, was so zum Rambo-mäßigen Überleben in der feindlichen Wildnis halt so braucht.


----------



## Harzbiker (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Nie dem Vaterland gedient, Zum Kern der Frage: Pi = Abk. für Pionier, also Pionier-Päckchen.
> ...




Genau.Gibst in jedem Mannschaftsheim käuflich zu erwerben. 
Weil ,ich habe nämlich gedient.( 5/231 Bad Reichenhall)

gruß harzbiker
www.reuti.de


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Drückeberger*


Jawohl, Sir! 


> *Nie dem Vaterland gedient, nie an der "Fence-line" den Arsch dafür hingehalten, dass die Bonzen ruhig schlafen können, nie die Faszination über Dir und neben Dir herumsurrender Leuchtspurmunition erlebt???!!!! *


Nein, Sir!


> *Rabbit,Rabbit, dereinst wirst Du vor Deinem Schöpfer stehen und er wird Dich fragen: "Rabbit, was hast Du gemacht aus Deinem Leben???"
> 
> Und dann stehst Du, fürchte ich, ziemlich dumm da  Aber noch ist ja Zeit!!*


Jawohl, Sir!


> *Zum Kern der Frage: Pi = Abk. für Pionier, also Pionier-Päckchen.
> 
> Inhalt: Nadel, Faden, Streichhölzer, Angelhaken,...na ja, was so zum Rambo-mäßigen Überleben in der feindlichen Wildnis halt so braucht. *


Korrekt, Sir!

OK, wollen mal hoffen, daß das Wetter am WE mindestens so gut ist, wie hier heute. Trocken, bewölkt mit vielen sonnigen Abschnitten. Für Hannover sind ja morgen vormittag Schauer angesagt . Aber wir kommen ja erst gegen Mittag 

Was mir noch einfiel. Wenn Du und Volker mit dem Frühstücken fertig sein, dann seid doch bitte so nett und nutzt die restliche Wartezeit um schon mal das Kinderfahrrad zu putzen und fit zu machen.
Dann kann ich unsere Tour ja gleich für'ne Probefahrt nutzen 

Ich freu mich schon riesig,
bis morgen!


----------



## foxi (8. März 2002)

gerade auf RTL - Frühling in Sicht für Samstag+Sonntag mit 10 Sonnenstunden  

@Rabbit: "Probleme" mit An- und Abreise" nö ist ist doch alles geritzt. Anfahrt ist doch gebongt und mit der Abreise sehn wa mal werde wohl Deinen Vorschlag aufnehmen und ne gemütliche Tour machen Richtung Steinhuder Meer vorbei (ja wir haben auch ein Meer)ein paar Fischbrötchen in die Birne und ab nach Haus Es sei denn ihr überzeugt mich eines besseren - falls es noch mit ner Sonntagstour weitergeht und ihr mich nach Haus befördert
@Pan: Soll ich Brötchen mitbringen - wieviel ??


----------



## Alan (8. März 2002)

Tach allerseits, 

habe gestern kein Läufchen mehr gemacht, werde am Sonntag den Halbmarathon trotzdem sausen lassen. Gibt es schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten bezüglich einer kleinen Ausfahrt am Tage des Herren? Wann habt ihr euren Rausch ausgeschlafen? Wie lang soll die Tour werden - sofern sie überhaupt stattfindet? 
Ich lasse mich mal überraschen. Rechne so mit knapp zwei Stunden Anfahrt. A2 bis Lauenau, den Rest müssen wir noch klären. 

Ketzerische Frage: Sind Schutzbleche erlaubt?


Einen erholsamen Freitag noch. 

Det

------------------------------------------

der sich gleich noch auf sein Mounti setzt um zu gucken, ob es überhaupt noch fährt.


----------



## Pan (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Gibt es schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten bezüglich einer kleinen Ausfahrt am Tage des Herren? Wann habt ihr euren Rausch ausgeschlafen? Wie lang soll die Tour werden - sofern sie überhaupt stattfindet?
> Ketzerische Frage: Sind Schutzbleche erlaubt?
> *



Vorschlag Deister:

Start 11:00 Uhr

Über Schulze-Weg durchs Walterbachtal zum Annaturm (rd. 16km)

Pause

Frank- oder Grenzweg mitnehmen (ziemlich trialmäßig)

zurück über Nienstedter Pass und Wallmannweg.

insg. knappe 40km

Mudcratcher brauchts nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (8. März 2002)

Hey... wollen wir uns dann nicht irgendwo im Deister treffen? Sind da wohl auch unterwechs wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.

ciao


----------



## Pan (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Hey... wollen wir uns dann nicht irgendwo im Deister treffen? Sind da wohl auch unterwechs wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.
> 
> ciao *



Annaturm, High Noon!!?


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *A2 bis Lauenau, den Rest müssen wir noch klären.
> *


Erinnere mich ggf. morgen dran, wenn wir den Magneten für PAN abholen. Kannst dir dann schnell 'ne Kopie machen von der Anfahrtsbeschreibung!

Und Sonntag wird gefahren! Basta!!!!! 

High Noon ist gut. Mal sehen, wer schneller oben ist am Annaturm.
Bischi the Kid mit seiner SRAM-Revolverschaltung oder Big "PAN" Peacemaker mit seiner Winchester-Repetier-Schaltung?


----------



## Pan (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Und Sonntag wird gefahren! Basta!!!!! *



Na, das is doch endlich mal ein Wort!!! 
So will ich ich mal öfter lesen!!! 




> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Bischi the Kid mit seiner SRAM-Revolverschaltung oder Big "PAN" Peacemaker mit seiner Winchester-Repetier-Schaltung?  *



Hehehe...auch nebenbei Kabel1 und Clint am laufen???!!


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Hehehe...auch nebenbei Kabel1 und Clint am laufen???!!  *


Nee, aber jetzt


----------



## Rabbit (9. März 2002)

Moin moin!

Wetter: Grau bedeckt, hier und da gab's schon mal einen leichten, kurzen Schauer.
Sollte Bischi hier rechtzeitig um 8:00h aufschlagen, wir dann gegen 8:30h bei Det den Bikemagneten bekommen (ich weiß gar nicht, ob Trenga dann schon geöffnet hat  ), sollten wir auch pünktlich gegen 11:00h in Pohle ankommen.

Also, see you later

Harry


----------



## Pan (9. März 2002)

...aber niederschlagsfrei!!!

Wolken sind auch so hoch, da kommt heute nichts mehr runter!!!

Bis gleich!!

Ach ja,.......


----------



## Alan (9. März 2002)

Moin allerseits, 

Rabbit und Bischi sind seit kurz nach neun auf der Autobahn. Der Magnet ist auf dem Weg in den Süden. Hier hat es heute nacht wohl geregnet, auf dem Weg zur Schicht hat es leicht genieselt. Nach meiner gestrigen Proberunde blicke ich nun recht zuversichtlich dem morgigen Tag entgegen. Konnte nach 90 min. noch gut sitzen. Bin gespannt auf die hohen Berge. War ich lange nicht mehr im Weserbergland... Fast zwanzig Jahre dürfte es her sein... *seufz* 

Was heisst denn High Noon am Annaturm? Wann muss ich in Pohle sein? Habe die Wegbeschreibung ausgehändigt bekommen. 2 h dürften für den Weg doch reichen, oder? 

Viel Spasssss dann heute, und verschiesst nicht alle Körner, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag. 

Bis denne

Det


----------



## Pan (9. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *
> Was heisst denn High Noon am Annaturm?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hattrick (9. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Moin allerseits,
> Viel Spasssss dann heute, und verschiesst nicht alle Körner, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.
> 
> ...



Zu spät ?
Nach der heutigen Tour und dem anschließenden   wurde beschlossen noch einen "Absacker" auf der örtlichen Bowlingbahn zu nehmen ...

Mit der Kondition dürftest Du also keine Probs haben, ein paar Körnchen haben sie allerdings noch intus.

viel Spass dabei (Hattrick - der leider morgen nicht dabei sein wird  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (9. März 2002)

So wir werden dann morgen auch um 12 am Annaturm aufkreuzen - falls wieder erwarten was dazwischen kommen sollte wartet aber lieber nicht...

ciao


----------



## Quen (9. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *falls wieder erwarten was dazwischen kommen sollte wartet aber lieber nicht...
> 
> ciao *


Tja, da kann nur *eine* dazwischen kommen


----------



## RobBj123 (9. März 2002)

*gg*enau


----------



## Pan (10. März 2002)

Ganz, ganz herzlichen Dank!!!

Sind `ne super Tour gefahren und Dank Deines Magneten wurde auch alles ordnungsgemäß dokumentiert....funzt einwandfrei!!!

Hoffe wir lernen uns gleich persönlich kennen!!!!

Geb´ Dir noch ein  aus - das mindeste was ich tun kann!

War ein super Tag heute - denke detaillierte Berichte der Teilnehmer werden en masse folgen!!


----------



## foxi (10. März 2002)

Hi Leuts,
bin um 16:45 heile und ohne Panne zu Hause gelandet. puh war doch noch ganz schöner Weg mein Tacho zeigt mir 87km bei 855hm. Jetzt gehts erst mal für min2h aufs Sofa


----------



## Rabbit (10. März 2002)

Hi Volker!

Großer Respekt! Schön daß Du gut angekommen bist. Bischi, Detlef und ich sind ca. 16:20h aufgebrochen. Detlef noch nach Minden, seine Eltern besuchen, wir nach HH.

Wenn ich deine Daten so sehe, bist ja wohl jetzt fit für die Alpen  

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Quen (10. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *mein Tacho zeigt mir 87km bei 855hm.*


68,37 km bei 1102 HM  

Hach, bin ich stolz auf mich


----------



## Rabbit (10. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *68,37 km bei 1102 HM
> 
> Hach, bin ich stolz auf mich  *


*AufDieSchulterKlopf*


----------



## Quen (10. März 2002)

Ich glaub einfach das Treffen in Springe hat mich etwas ( ) beflügelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (10. März 2002)

Bin wieder in HH eingetrudelt, meine Eltern waren ja soooo glücklich, mich mal wieder zu sehen. 
Besten Dank nochmals an alle Beteiligten, es war wirklich ein klasse Tag, auch wenn ich jetzt echt platt bin. Schicke gleich mal ein paar Bilder an Bischi, der kann sich dann überlegen, was er damit macht. 

Wäre schick, wenn wir sowas mal wieder hinbekommen würden. 

Bis die Tage

Det  -  der morgen nochmal sein Rad putzen muss und sich noch nicht sicher ist, wie er den Lehm von den Schuhen bekommt...


----------



## RobBj123 (10. März 2002)

Jau ich fands auch geil heute!!! Hat echt Spass gemacht...

Am Ende standen genau 111km auf dem Tacho ;-) Musste ja noch nach Hildesheim. Dann hab ich noch schnell das Bike geputzt und jetzt ist alles wieder okay...

Also vielleicht können wir sowas echt mal wieder machen...

PS: Lustig fand ich auch, dass ich am Annaturm noch ne Bekannte aus Hannover getroffen habe... Die Welt ist klein...


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Det  -  der morgen nochmal sein Rad putzen muss und sich noch nicht sicher ist, wie er den Lehm von den Schuhen bekommt... *


Wieso mußt Du nochmal dein Rad putzen? Schau dir mal das von Bischi an


----------



## foxi (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Wenn ich deine Daten so sehe, bist ja wohl jetzt fit für die Alpen*


Mein Tip für die Alpen, die ersten Touren dort sollten wir von der Leistung her so angehen wie am Samstag im Süntel also ganz easy hat mir echt gefallen.


----------



## Pan (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Hi Leuts,
> bin um 16:45 heile und ohne Panne zu Hause gelandet. puh war doch noch ganz schöner Weg mein Tacho zeigt mir 87km bei 855hm. Jetzt gehts erst mal für min2h aufs Sofa *



Nicht schlecht....Riiisppääkt!!!....obwohl....Höhenmeter haste ja nicht mehr viele gemacht!!!  

Wo biste denn runter?? Feggendorf oder Bad Nenndorf??


----------



## foxi (12. März 2002)

Kurzbericht wie`s mir erging,
Nach der Verabschiedung von Euch am Annaturm, machte ich mich auf dem Weg Richtung Nienstädter Pass (Hab leider von der Reifenrep. nichts mitbekommen hätte gerne meinen Senf dazugegeben). Die Abfahrt war bespickt mit Wanderer und Touris, so daß ich fast immer voll auf der Bremse stand, somit konnte leider kein Highspeed-Gefühl aufkommen. Am Nienstädter-Pass angekommen entschloss ich mich doch den direkten Anstieg zum Nordmannsturm zu nehmen, was sich dann als echte Herrausforderung für Mensch und Bike herrausstellte. Nicht nur das der Weg schon durch seine immer Stärker werdene Steigung und der Art Kopfsteinpflaster aus Felsbrocken anstrengend genug währe - nein - es musste noch Slalom um die dort herschende Völkerwanderung der Touris eingelegt werden. Die mich wohl meist mit grossen Augen bemitleidet haben. Ich wollt mir natürlich nicht die blöße geben und Absteigen um zu Schieben  und kämpfte mich mit einen Puls von 182 hoch. Nach dem Nordmannsturm folgte eine kurze Trailphase mit etlichen Schlammlöchern - Kreuzbuche vorbei - dann eine Super Trail-Abfahrt immer Richtung Bad Nendorf. Kurz vor dem Funkturm huschte ich noch an einer Gruppe von Bikern vorbei. Dann fur ich Richtung Celicienhöhe ab nach Bad Nenndorf - dort mit heftigen Gegenwind auf der B65 nach Beckedorf. Pause machte ich dann kurz vor Bad Rehburg (Bergkirchen) mit herlichen Ausblick auf das Steinhuder Meer, welches ich dann doch nicht mehr ansteuerte weil die Deisterdurchquerung doch mehr Zeit in Anspruch genommen hatte wie ich dachte. Also gings auf direkten Weg nach Nienburg.
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch mal bei Anja, Thorsten und Reiner für Dieses tolle WE bedanken, es wir unvergesslich bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

